# Those Sneaky BA$TARDS  (Follow up to Complaint Letter)



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2009)

I went to Blooms to pick up something for dinner and normally they sell enhanced Smithfield pork....ALL OF IT.  I notice all of their meat is wrapped in the normal foam plate with the plastic over it and I'm like COOL, they are now cutting their own FRESH pork, to my surprise they have been cutting their beef for a while.  I pick up a nice pack of bone in chops...may favorite and pick up some brussel sprouts and Parker House yeast rolls for dinner.  Season up the chops with a little S,P & G, and WRC on the sprouts.  Grill up everything sit down to eat and my first bite I'm like WTF those SOB'S.  I could immediately tell this meat was enhanced and to my surprise even my wife said this tastes like ham.  I took two more bites and really, I'm not being a finicky eater, but I do not know how people eat that crap.....salty, hammy CRAP!  

Anyways, sorry about the rant but this really bothers me.  Here's the pic's of dinner, looks are deceiving, cause the meat portion of this meal sucked.






















Here's an Eye of round I did on the stop top and oven on Wednesday night, it was way too windy to grill.  This was just S&P'd and it was goood.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you say hack and pack? Sure you can. Local store butcher will tell you here. (if you ask)  :roll: 

Pigs


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Somebody snuck in some nasty little round green things in too.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 9, 2009)

ours is a never ending battle against The Man.


----------



## john pen (Oct 9, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ours is a never ending battle against The Man.



I hear he's trying to keep us down..


----------



## BluzQue (Oct 9, 2009)

Let 'em know _you know_ *Larry* :x 

 8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 9, 2009)

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMM.................
Brussel Sprouts   :supz: *


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 10, 2009)

Food looks good, That do suck about the butchers. Run over his toe's in your scooter


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Food looks good, That do suck about the butchers. Run over his toe's in your scooter



I didn't get these guns riding around in a scooter!!  I push all 265lbs of ME around in my TiLite ZRA everyday, rain or snow!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2009)

seems like there should be a bullet hole in that arm


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> seems like there should be a bullet hole in that arm


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 12, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> Somebody snuck in some nasty little round green things in too.



      

My least favorite is those things. Got my a$$ whipped several times by the old man for not eating them when I was a kid.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 12, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":ku6dopt4]Food looks good, That do suck about the butchers. Run over his toe's in your scooter



I didn't get these guns riding around in a scooter!!  I push all 265lbs of ME around in my TiLite ZRA everyday, rain *or snow!!! *  






[/quote:ku6dopt4]
 :roll:


----------



## bknox (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry about the pork but it looks like you grilled them to perfection. Nice seeing brussel sprouts, make them similar par boiled and pan fried in butter with lemon pepper. Also slice them thin when they are raw and use them on salad as well as slaw.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2009)

I sent a letter to Blooms, received an e-mail asking me to call, I called, provided a little more info and received another follow up e-mail.  I didn't expect anything out of my e-mail, but was pleasantly surprised with their follow though.

*My initial letter* 

I was in your store on 9 October 2009 and purchased 3 bone in pork chops, that were labeled as ‘fresh’ and had absolutely nothing else on the label that would make me think they were anything but ‘fresh’.  I took them home, lightly salted and peppered and grilled.  Sat down with my family to eat and my first bite I immediately knew this meat was not ‘fresh’ pork, it was ‘enhanced’ pork.  Meaning, the pork had additives in it that include but are not limited to sodium phosphates, broth, etc.  The meat tasted like all other enhanced pork does, like salty ham.  We tossed the pork into the trash, yes it was that bad.   It is an FDA requirement that enhanced meat be properly labeled, which this meat was absolutely not. Your store does not have discretion on this.  Had I or someone on a sodium restrictive diet eaten this, there could have potentially been a health concern.  I am requesting you investigate why ‘enhanced’ meat is being sold as ‘fresh’ meat in your store and would like to know what your conclusion is before I elevate this with the FDA.    

*Blooms initial follow up.*
October 14, 2009

Mr. Larry Wolfe


Dear Mr. Wolfe:

Thank you for your recent email. We sincerely appreciate you contacting us.

Our company would greatly value the opportunity to speak with you to obtain detailed product information regarding the Pork Chops you purchased in our store. Unfortunately, we are not able to contact you by phone. Please call us at your earliest convenience, as we would truly like to assist you.

Again, Mr. Wolfe, thank you for taking the time to contact us. If I may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to let me know.

A Leader in Your Community,

Kelly Smoot
Consumer Research Specialist

Ref 2569530/kelsmo

*Their final response after a brief phone conversation*

October 15, 2009

Mr. Larry Wolfe

Dear Mr. Wolfe:

Thank you for your recent phone call regarding the circumstances you encountered with us. I very much appreciate your contacting our company.

It is extremely important to our company that you took the time to notify us of your experience with the Bone In Pork Chops you purchased in our store. We truly appreciate the feedback we receive from you, our valued customer. Please accept our apologies for this incident, as it is certainly not representative of the high standard of quality we strive to offer our customers. We have forwarded the information in regards to the product you purchased to the appropriate individuals within our supply chain. You may be assured that all concerns are taken very seriously and are thoroughly reviewed. If, at any time, you are not satisfied with our products, please do not hesitate to return the item(s) and the receipt to the store, as our manager on duty will be happy to refund the full amount. We hope you will try this item again in good faith, and your next experience will restore your confidence in the quality of our products.

Please accept my sincere apology for your concerns. We truly value what our customers tell us and can assure you that our senior management personnel will review your comments. Again, Mr. Wolfe, thank you and if I can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact me.

A Leader in Your Community,

Kelly Smoot
Consumer Research Specialist

Ref 2570912/kelsmo


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 15, 2009)

What????? No Free PIG.... Those people suck.  I am never going there again.


not that I have ever been there before.....


You really didn't expect anything more than that ... did ya?


----------



## Shawn White (Oct 15, 2009)

ya, Larry I think you got pwned by someone with some Conflict Management training   

where's the compensation!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 15, 2009)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> ya, Larry I think you got pwned by someone with some Conflict Management training
> 
> where's the compensation!!!



That's what I was thinking....but Glad you're happy Larry.  :roll: 

They asked for SKU numbers and receipts that you didn't have didn't they?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2009)

I think they took it fairly serious.


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 15, 2009)

that's a load of crap ..bunch of PC laden linguistic tangos spewing forth , is all it is...


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Holly crap.....Nancy Pelosi answered your complaint.


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry I missed this one to begin with but... I had a business that was taken over by big business and saw loads of "Boilerplate" phrases like this. Some customer service desk jockey telling you to pick a few paragraphs and respond in 72 hours or your unit will be assesed a fee and corporate will respond. My reason for retiring ... if I can't give a personal response I don't want to waste the ink to blow smoke at a customer. I have to say it was nice that they responded so you knew that they got your letter but, *is the product any better now?*


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 15, 2009)

Customer service is kind strange. Example, When I was in the appliance repair field a guy and his wife come in the store and buy what ever it is that has crapped out cuz they need it. It shows up DOA, I can't get the the part local, so I call the factory. NO OVER NIGHT FOR YOU. Customer call's and the part is delivered next day! I kept a list of 800 numbers in my clip. Yea, I'd be pissed too if I spent a thousand bucks on a appliance and it showed up DOA cuz of a three dollar part from JAPAN!  :roll: I'm kind of sure JB has been down this road.

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Nov 15, 2009)

That's it, I am boycotting that store. They'll never see a dime of my money.


----------

